# Second Generation Jennings Compound Bow



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a second generation Jennings compound bow. The idler pulleys are different from the first generation. The limbs have a slight reduction as they enter the side plates thus reducing the overall width of the receiver. This is a left hand model made of Shedua and Brazilian Rosewood with dark brown limbs. The bow is stamped (under the finish) with the new patent number just released on the last day of 1969. This is one of the 1200 bows made by Jennings during the first 4 years of building (by hand) compound bows. No serial number and made in app. 1970. The cables have been changed as the original would have been uncoated stainless cables with s-hooks. Thanks. Dan


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*jennings*

dan you are right on with your information on these jennings compounds they bring back memories. would you happen to have one of the first ones from tom jennings that allen sent him?.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

TWO SWITCHBACKS said:


> dan you are right on with your information on these jennings compounds they bring back memories. would you happen to have one of the first ones from tom jennings that allen sent him?.


No I sure do not. Holless Wilbur Allen actually sent Tom Jennings 2 of his compounds to test in March 1967, a right hand and left hand model. Very crude looking contraptions. Here is the picture of that Allen Bow. Thanks Dan


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

Dan Dintaman said:


> No I sure do not. Holless Wilbur Allen actually sent Tom Jennings 2 of his compounds to test in March 1967, a right hand and left hand model. Very crude looking contraptions. Here is the picture of that Allen Bow. Thanks Dan


this is the first allen bow yet to be named the compound bow,by tom jennings from allen to jennings in march 1967, 6703 model.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

TWO SWITCHBACKS said:


> this is the first allen bow yet to be named the compound bow,by tom jennings from allen to jennings in march 1967,


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

TWO SWITCHBACKS said:


> TWO SWITCHBACKS said:
> 
> 
> > this is the first allen bow yet to be named the compound bow,by tom jennings from allen to jennings in march 1967,
> ...


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

Correction! This is actually the Third Generation Jennings Compound Bow. ( the holes in the idler pulley and the wire holding it is different from the second) In the near furture I will be posting a collection of 25 or more of the earliest compound bows ever made. Thank you! Dan


----------

